# Romney, LOL!



## wolfkiller

Wow looks like Myth Romney is really starting to fold under his own BS fellas. Seems the more he talks the more America hates him. Guess we're just not ready for a Mormon president yet, LOL!!!!


----------



## ojogallegos

wolfkiller said:


> Wow looks like Myth Romney is really starting to fold under his own BS fellas. Seems the more he talks the more America hates him. Guess we're just not ready for a Mormon president yet, LOL!!!!


Written by a true obummer/oblameya supporter. Why don't you tell us about all the good things obummer has done during the past four years. Oh, thats right nothing. Are we better off now than we were four years ago? Absolutely not! My next door neighbor would be an improvement over obummer. As far as BS goes you should be an expert if you have been listening to obummer/oblameya for the past four years. I don't think he has kept one promise or spoken the truth in the past four years. If he has, tell us when.


----------



## ftshooter

I will take a Mormon over a muslim any day...and yes what good has obumer done ...


----------



## travis4710

ftshooter said:


> I will take a Mormon over a muslim any day...and yes what good has obumer done ...


What he said👍


----------



## ftshooter

Here you go ....this is obumer ..

http://s869.photobucket.com/albums/...=view&current=72958efb.mp4&mediafilter=videos


----------



## brian g

ftshooter said:


> I will take a Mormon over a muslim any day...and yes what good has obumer done ...


Im probably not going to vote but who cares if the president is muslim.


----------



## ArcherFletch

ojogallegos said:


> Why don't you tell us about all the good things obummer has done during the past four years. Oh, thats right nothing. Are we better off now than we were four years ago? Absolutely not!


I think he got american troops out of Iraq, does that count as a good thing?


----------



## twalk

Wow , you must be listening to MSNBC news . You could write a book with all the lies Obama and his buddy Eric Holder tell . Wake up America !!!!!


----------



## ftshooter

ArcherFletch said:


> I think he got american troops out of Iraq, does that count as a good thing?


No, his handling of the war has been bad and has gotten more of our guys killed ..of course they cover up as much as they can...A big majority of Our military does not like obummer ..why is that ?


----------



## ftshooter

brian g said:


> I'm probably not going to vote but who cares if the president is muslim.


That was a reply to the other guy....However, Obummer has lots of other reasons not to vote for him ...think about things you care about and ask yourself who would better represent me...and am I making more of less money they when this guy took office...


----------



## rhythmz

brian g said:


> Im probably not going to vote but who cares if the president is muslim.


Perhaps because this country was NOT founded on Christian doctrine, our money does NOT say "In Allah we trust", and perhaps because Islamic doctrine is directly quoted as saying that Islam is the only true religion and all others should be anhililated. If that isn't enough...a man who is for gay marriage while being overtly supportive of Islam over Christianity should not be trusted. 

And if that isn't enough, Islam fully supports a man having multiple wives, including child brides....WAKE UP DUDE!!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings

rhythmz said:


> Perhaps because this country was NOT founded on Christian doctrine, our money does NOT say "In Allah we trust", and perhaps because Islamic doctrine is directly quoted as saying that Islam is the only true religion and all others should be anhililated. If that isn't enough...a man who is for gay marriage while being overtly supportive of Islam over Christianity should not be trusted.
> 
> And if that isn't enough, Islam fully supports a man having multiple wives, including child brides....WAKE UP DUDE!!!


Just wondering, but what makes *your* religion the correct one? There are quite a few in today's world and our country. Not to mention the many, many ancient religions. Have you read the bible through? If one really wanted to one could find many passages that go against your moral values, I'm quite sure of that.
I think YOU need to wake up and find your way into the 21st century. Why don't you try respecting and maybe attempt to understand other people's beliefs and way of life choices. It is YOU that needs to wake up.


----------



## thecanadian

rhythmz :

Your ignorance of the Islamic culture is really showing. Islam does not FULLY support a man having multiple wives. Only when he has shown that he can fully support another wife financially is he allowed to get another one and only up to 4. That being said, you are championing a presidential candidate whose religion historically condones multiple wife's, and yes even children. While the modern JCLS church does not condone such practices, many hard core Mormon sects still encourage the practice. Secondly, while this country has a historically prominent protestant culture, many of our founding fathers did not subscribe to any formalized religious beliefs. More specifically, Benjamin Franklin and Thomas Jefferson, believed more in science rather than religion. If the times were more tolerant of those that did not believe, I am under the belief that they would be atheists today. Jefferson re-wrote the bible according to his vision of natural law, how much more blasphemous can you get?

BTW: Allah is the Arabic word for "GOD" and yes, it is the same god that Christians pray to!


----------



## trkytrack2

brian g said:


> Im probably not going to vote but who cares if the president is muslim.


I care. And if you are "probably not going to vote" you undoubtedly don't care how this country is run and by who so why are you even on this site?


----------



## Fury90flier

ArcherFletch said:


> I think he got american troops out of Iraq, does that count as a good thing?


Not at all. The only "good thing" that does is make him popular with people that don't understand the negative impact that a destabilized Middle East has on the global economy.


----------



## Timinator

Yea, wow, he's basically not got a chance.....??? SIX point hike after first debate! Closed to within 1 point in Ohio! He's about to make History by making Obummer another failed one-term Democratic economic disaster.


----------



## eaglecaps

Jimmy Carter take two...


----------



## YankeeRebel

wolfkiller said:


> Wow looks like Myth Romney is really starting to fold under his own BS fellas. Seems the more he talks the more America hates him. Guess we're just not ready for a Mormon president yet, LOL!!!!


Guess you didn't watch the debate last week. Romney was spectacular and made Obama look like the wanna be that he is. And the more Romney talks the more Americans like him. Watch the next debate and see for yourself. Failure is not an option. Romney/Ryan 2012 :usa2:


----------



## hoofmeat

Go to www.usdebtclock.org. Get yourself informed before you start shooting sparks out your ass. The most dangerous voter in this great nation is the one who is uninformed. If you are a taxpayer, homeowner, sportsman, father, grandfather, uncle YOU CANNOT (IN GOOD CONSCIENCE) VOTE FOR THIS ABSOLUTE MORAN FOR A SECOND TERM. Anyone who can, either still has his head stuck in his ass and refuses to seek truth, or has crap stuck in his eyes and ears. Either way, it's not a pretty picture. If you want to remain ignorant, then please, do us all a favor and stay home election day. The next generation will appreciate you for it.


----------



## rock77

hoofmeat said:


> Go to www.usdebtclock.org. Get yourself informed before you start shooting sparks out your ass. The most dangerous voter in this great nation is the one who is uninformed. If you are a taxpayer, homeowner, sportsman, father, grandfather, uncle YOU CANNOT (IN GOOD CONSCIENCE) VOTE FOR THIS ABSOLUTE MORAN FOR A SECOND TERM. Anyone who can, either still has his head stuck in his ass and refuses to seek truth, or has crap stuck in his eyes and ears. Either way, it's not a pretty picture. If you want to remain ignorant, then please, do us all a favor and stay home election day. The next generation will appreciate you for it.


X 16 Trillion!!!!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel

hoofmeat said:


> Go to www.usdebtclock.org. Get yourself informed before you start shooting sparks out your ass. The most dangerous voter in this great nation is the one who is uninformed. If you are a taxpayer, homeowner, sportsman, father, grandfather, uncle YOU CANNOT (IN GOOD CONSCIENCE) VOTE FOR THIS ABSOLUTE MORAN FOR A SECOND TERM. Anyone who can, either still has his head stuck in his ass and refuses to seek truth, or has crap stuck in his eyes and ears. Either way, it's not a pretty picture. If you want to remain ignorant, then please, do us all a favor and stay home election day. The next generation will appreciate you for it.


Well said! :usa2:


----------



## rhythmz

1) Jefferson was a protestant. He has been described as being a deist despite never having been affiliated with any organized deist movement...in fact, Jeffereson has been "claimed" by many, many groups to suit their needs. However, it is well known that he championed for religious freedom. Jefferson considered himself a follower of JESUS (http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/religion/jesus/jefferson.html). The Jefferson Bible is no different than the 100 different versions we see today to suit to the comprehension and culture of its audience. The "Jefferson Bible" followed the practice of it's time but Jefferson was not an ateists and niether was Franklin. None of the Founding Fathers were atheists. For example, Franklin proposed a Biblical inscription for the Seal of the United States; that he chose a New Testament verse for the motto of the Philadelphia Hospital; that he was one of the chief voices behind the establishment of a paid chaplain in Congress; and that when in 1787 when Franklin helped found the college which bore his name, it was dedicated as “a nursery of religion and learning” built “on Christ, the Corner-Stone.” Franklin certainly doesn't fit the definition of a deist or an atheist sir!!!

With that said, Washington, Jefferson, Adams, and Franklin--were in fact deeply suspicious of a European pattern of governmental involvement in religion. They were deeply concerned about an involvement in religion because they saw government as corrupting religion. He would not have been an atheist today and you claiming such is opinion based on your modern worldview and not on your historical knowledge...he held worship services in the Capitol and his letter to the Danbury .

2) the Qur'an permits but does not command a man to have four wives....And if you be apprehensive that you will not be able to do justice to the orphans, you may marry two or three or four women whom you choose. But if you apprehend that you might not be able to do justice to them, then marry only one wife, or marry those who have fallen in your possession. (Sura 4:3). 

3) Muhammad sexually consummated his marriage to 9 yr-old Aisha and the Quran & the Hadith state that a Muslim husband can engage in sex with a child-bride before she has her first menses. Muhammad actually did just this – he had intercourse with Aisha prior to her first menstral period! Muhammad proposed marriage to Aisha when she was 6. He assumed her silence constituted her consent. He was 52 and she was 9 when he married Aisha!!! If you are in doubt concerning those of your wives who have ceased menstruating, know that their waiting period shall be three months. The same shall apply to those who have not menstruated. As for pregnant women, their term shall end with their confinement. God will ease the hardship of the man who fears him. (65:4).

Now the ball is in your court to prove me wrong sir!!!


----------



## rhythmz

BC Bowstrings, what makes MY religion the correct one? 

1) In hundreds of years and despite the most ardent attempts to disprove it, the Holy Bible has not been proven wrong yet...

2) Signs of the end times that were foretold in the Bible are coming to pass right in front of our eyes.

3) Whenever we put the NT to the test archaeologically, it has been confirmed over and over and over again.

4) Christianity is the only religion that has evidence behind it to support it. The accounts in the Bible are supported by historical and archeological data. Christianity is very objective. No other religion can claim that to my knowledge. All other religions are subjective at best. (While it takes an event being passed down through 2 or more generations to become "legend", Acts was written between 60-62 AD by general scholarly consensus, Luke was written between 58–60 AD and was written before Acts, and Matthew and Mark were written before 58 AD. So we know that within one generation Jesus is worshipped as God, which is well within the time it would take for it to be legend. Basically, there wasn’t enough time for the claims in the Bible to become legend. Paul’s letters were dated in the 30’s AD. These were quotes that Paul included in his letter. These talked about Jesus as being a teacher, raised from the dead, is God himself, and performed miracles.)

I can keep going all day with this...but I think I'm awake since I come with knowledge whereas you bring opinion sir... I believe that Christianity brings the most quantitative evidence to pass if I even think about looking past the fact that I am deemed worthy in my faith to have a direct, personal relationship with God that no other religion can have.

Finally isn't it quite interesting that Atheism claims there is no God while claiming to hate him. The atheist must deny that something is wrong, because to do otherwise would be to appeal to a supernatural standard. That is quite a frustrating place to be.


----------



## threetoe

++++
/\
What he said.

And Jesus spoke and proclaimed himself as God himself. NO OTHER PROPHET made that claim.
Not Buddha
Not Mohamed
Not any!
They claimed seeing a vision or having a dream.

If Jesus is who he says he is, we owe him EVERYTHING.
If it isn't, he was a very bad man.
I believe the former.

This country was based on the Judeo/Christian Ethic.

NO..
God is not mentioned in the Constitution. WHY you ask?
Because the Constitution is merely a Blueprint on how to form a Government "of the people, by the people and for the people" based on..

You ready?

Get This Mr. "I HATE Religion"..... 

It's based on *The Declaration of Independence*. Where God is mentioned 4 times!
Look it up Einstein.


Do you know who Publius is? The Articles of the Confederation? The Federalist Papers? 
Or did you skip that class?

I despise Freekin moron leftists. They know so much that just isn't so.


----------



## slowen

This is getting interesting!


----------



## Fury90flier

anyone who claims their religion is better has one thing to learn...they're wrong and have missed the point of religion.


----------



## rhythmz

And see that is the case in point. Unlike many other "religions", Christianity is not a religion but a relationship because of the DIRECT, personal relationship a believer has with God. However, it does become a religion when someone goes as far as physically hurt others in the name of God...then it becomes a religion. It may sound like semantics but I would like to believe that there is a distinct difference as my earlier post points out. Likewise, I respect others enough to understand that not everyone worships in the same manner as I do. BUt there ARE religions out there that make it almost impossible to co-exist with and the ones supporting them the most are the ones with "CoExist" stickers on their hybrids. However, I believe that Scripture is divinely inspired and has stood the test of time and continues to do so. 

This country has NEVER been an athiest, muslim, buddhist, or hindu nation. PERIOD!!! Some people can choose to be revisionists all they want but misconstruing Jefferson's Danbury Letters does not constitute a separation of church and state as a way to silence one's faith in this country. The fact is that our founding principles are deeply rooted in Christianity as our founding fathers fled England to escape the manner in which the church of England tried to govern the country by way of a theocracy. Now we have a slew of uneducated hypocrites in this country trying to create parts of the U.S. Constitution (separation of church & state) and ignore other parts (2nd Amendment). These same folks want to rewrite the 1st Amendment to only allow speech that agrees with them. A bunch of asshats that claim there is a "war on women" in this country that there isn't while finding "romanticism and diversity" in Islam that treats women worse than cockroaches and whose doctrine clearly dictates that only Islam shall prevail.

I'll take the Tea Party's principles over OWS any day and I'll take a Mormon over a closet Muslim any day as well!!!


----------



## blue_pill85

rhytmz..... You are my HERO! I thought I was a wordsmith.


----------



## zze86

I'm not a huge fan of Obama at this point either, but ughhh...Romney? No thank you. I'm voting Gary Johnson of the Libertarian Party this year.


----------



## soonerboy

zze86 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Obama at this point either, but ughhh...Romney? No thank you. I'm voting Gary Johnson of the Libertarian Party this year.


Which has the same effect and outcome as voting for Obama.


----------



## cwcamographics

^^^ I agree. I don't care much for Romney, but Obama hasn't done squat. Oboma is taking our hard earned money and giving it to the low life scum to sit at home and sell drugs off there porch and collect welfare. If you don't care about that stuff vote Oboma. It makes me sick to think that people would vote for him again. My .2


----------



## valastroa

rhythmz said:


> BC Bowstrings, what makes MY religion the correct one?
> 
> 1) In hundreds of years and despite the most ardent attempts to disprove it, the Holy Bible has not been proven wrong yet...
> 
> You cant prove santa dosent exist either. Does that mean hes real? There are many, many things that the bible states that can be disproven. But whenever someone tries to disprove it, Xians state that the bible was meant to be interpreted so they can work around it. Such as, age of the universe.
> 
> 2) Signs of the end times that were foretold in the Bible are coming to pass right in front of our eyes.
> 
> The events that are happening today have been happening throughout the history of man kind. War, famine, drought, etc. Nothing is nrw.
> 
> 3) Whenever we put the NT to the test archaeologically, it has been confirmed over and over and over again.
> 
> Examples of this please?
> 
> 4) Christianity is the only religion that has evidence behind it to support it. The accounts in the Bible are supported by historical and archeological data. Christianity is very objective. No other religion can claim that to my knowledge. All other religions are subjective at best. (While it takes an event being passed down through 2 or more generations to become "legend", Acts was written between 60-62 AD by general scholarly consensus, Luke was written between 58–60 AD and was written before Acts, and Matthew and Mark were written before 58 AD. So we know that within one generation Jesus is worshipped as God, which is well within the time it would take for it to be legend. Basically, there wasn’t enough time for the claims in the Bible to become legend. Paul’s letters were dated in the 30’s AD. These were quotes that Paul included in his letter. These talked about Jesus as being a teacher, raised from the dead, is God himself, and performed miracles.)
> 
> Did you know that there are over 30 other religions that predated christianity with a similiar story line including but not limited to, virgin birth, resurrection in 3 days, father/son, deciples, etc? Some predate chriatianity by thousands of years. Please explain that.
> 
> I can keep going all day with this...but I think I'm awake since I come with knowledge whereas you bring opinion sir... I believe that Christianity brings the most quantitative evidence to pass if I even think about looking past the fact that I am deemed worthy in my faith to have a direct, personal relationship with God that no other religion can have.
> 
> Finally isn't it quite interesting that Atheism claims there is no God while claiming to hate him. The atheist must deny that something is wrong, because to do otherwise would be to appeal to a supernatural standard. That is quite a frustrating place to be.




Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zze86

soonerboy said:


> Which has the same effect and outcome as voting for Obama.


How so?


----------



## ftshooter

Obama lies ......


----------



## Fury90flier

zze86 said:


> How so?


Just research his thoughts on immigration. Also, a republican is going to give you the opportunity to have more money, the other choices will give you the opportunity to give away money.


----------



## webenic

I could care less what religion the president is. I spent 3 weeks in India during school and it really changed my beliefs on Muslims. On several occasions when we would eat they would all prey in Islamic/Hindu, and our translators would recite the prayer in English. If you replace "Allah" with "Jesus" or any other god, their prayers are almost identical to what a Christian would recite. They really are not that different than you think... Sure there are terrorists who are Muslim, but there are also terrorist organizations in China, Russia, Europe, and even domestic! You can't say that someone is a bad person because of their religion, skin color, heritage, or nationality. :angry:

With that said, I'm voting Romney. I absolutely despise Obama and just about everything he has done and plans to do for our country. His foreign policy is weak, he has worsened the economic condition we are in, and I am not a fan of his 2A plans for the future. Not that I am a _huge _fan of Romney, but I believe that he is the turd that stinks less.


----------



## bigtrey37

Is there anyone here that watches anything other than fox news?


----------



## carl1191

I know, is Rush Limbaugh on Archery Talk these days.


bigtrey37 said:


> Is there anyone here that watches anything other than fox news?


----------



## jasboj

Go Romney, beat Urkel !!


----------



## ftshooter

With Obama we are almost assured of failure. He is our living reminder of failure. What has he done for the country in four years? He has given us 23,000,000 unemployed, 46,000,000 on food stamps, 16 trillion national debt, 100% increase in gas prices, 50% unemployment for college graduates, (hopelessness and joblessness for millions of American citizens he lied to and fooled into voting for him). He's given us broken promises, no energy policy, no jobs policy, no trade policy, no immigration policy, no budget and no leadership. Look at the country and what he is likely to do in four more years--then double the pain I've listed above--this is what he'll give you! But, look at Benghazi--he is responsible for the slaughter of Ambassador Stevens then the cover up. Look at Afghanistan, and the American casualties--wounded and killed--thanks to Obama's stupid "rules of engagement" he's responsible for most of our serious casualties through his incompetence and ROE that he imposes on our combat leaders. We are looking at the epitome of failure when you look at Obama. Sadly, our citizens have suffered from his failures and we deserve better as a country. The polls are reflecting what most citizens know--we can't live through four more years of this unmitigated disaster of a President. 
We are truly ready for a change. We don't need an Islamic sympathizer bowing to our enemies and stabs our allies in the back--we need a leader!


----------



## The Sentinel

Obamas election was the first step toward socialism. His reelection will be the final step. Maybe he'll pass out kufi caps to all you barack HUSSEIN obama supporters with those smart phones. I bet another stimulus package is the answer. We can borrow the cash from China. Our Wake up America!


----------



## cgs1967

travis4710 said:


> What he said&#55357;&#56397;


Obama is a Muslim and a terrorist to the United States. Try watching the movie Obama's America. We are screwed if he is re-elected and there are so many uneducated people that will just vote for him. It scares me to death.


----------



## jporteous22

ArcherFletch said:


> I think he got american troops out of Iraq, does that count as a good thing?


No he didnt, he pulled the majority of them out and now our troops are fighting the same war but with less re-enforcements..just like in Afghanistan..


----------



## jott1717

rhythmz said:


> Perhaps because this country was NOT founded on Christian doctrine, our money does NOT say "In Allah we trust", and perhaps because Islamic doctrine is directly quoted as saying that Islam is the only true religion and all others should be anhililated. If that isn't enough...a man who is for gay marriage while being overtly supportive of Islam over Christianity should not be trusted.
> 
> And if that isn't enough, Islam fully supports a man having multiple wives, including child brides....WAKE UP DUDE!!!


Weird I thought Mormons supported having multiple wives too? The fact is Obama was never a Muslim, was never raised Muslim he is a Christian. Thts racism because of a name given o him by a father he didnt even have contact with. Also In God We Trust was something added to money about 50 years ago. Its also something our founding fathers never would of supported. Religious freedom is what our country is founded on not your country yours is filled with oppression and hate.
Last I checked a gay marriage never had any effect on how I chose to live my life. Pull the white sheet out of your eyes and maybe you could see better


----------



## bamadawg2009

WOW!!!!! It amazes me how careless some people can be with their right to vote. Dont be suprised if your fearless leader in charge imposes Martial Law on Nov 7 when he realizes he doesnt have a home in the White House anymore. I wonder if you people are just as careless in the woods with a rifle or bow. Dont ever expect me to come hunting with you guys.... I just cannot vote for a man who has his view of the 2nd amendment, I only use my bow 1 month out of the year I carry a gun 365 days a year. I'd rather have a Mormon than a moron in charge. RR2012


----------



## underdog145

bamadawg2009 said:


> I'd rather have a Mormon than a moron in charge. RR2012


Duh. Winning. Best quote I have seen in awhile.


----------



## Pete53

*we need Romney - Ryan at least their not against guns !*

the united nations are really pushing for gun control, the people that are in the white house now want gun control .so if you want to vote for obama again," why not send me all your guns" these left wing democrats will take them if they can.this is a free country yet !Romney did win all debates ! and so did Ryan ! Period !


----------



## horsehands

Anyone who votes for Obama is very rich or very confused."Ask for the wealthy to pay a little more" or was it "spread the the wealth around" his campaign sounds like a d broken record if you rearrange the words a little.Sure,he gonna get a lot of votes from those who think they will get something for nothing.If he does get reelected those who voted for him will be the first grasping for a hold on the toliet bowl.I hope the illegals stealing jobs pull them loose.Oh yeah,Where do I sign up for my free phone and 250 minutes a month.Look at the stats and tell me we are better off than four years ago.We have already lost any credibility we had as a "super power".End all the conflicts and bring the troops home to no jobs cause we are going to talk our way out of any foreign desputes from now on.


----------



## carlosii

webenic said:


> I could care less what religion the president is. I spent 3 weeks in India during school and it really changed my beliefs on Muslims. On several occasions when we would eat they would all prey in Islamic/Hindu, and our translators would recite the prayer in English. If you replace "Allah" with "Jesus" or any other god, their prayers are almost identical to what a Christian would recite. They really are not that different than you think... Sure there are terrorists who are Muslim, but there are also terrorist organizations in China, Russia, Europe, and even domestic! You can't say that someone is a bad person because of their religion, skin color, heritage, or nationality. :angry:
> 
> With that said, I'm voting Romney. I absolutely despise Obama and just about everything he has done and plans to do for our country. His foreign policy is weak, he has worsened the economic condition we are in, and I am not a fan of his 2A plans for the future. Not that I am a _huge _fan of Romney, but I believe that he is the turd that stinks less.


muslim and hindu are distinctly different.


----------



## webenic

carlosii said:


> muslim and hindu are distinctly different.


Agreed, Poor wording on my part. I didn't mean to come across as they were the same. :embara:


----------



## pattersonj11

People work hard to pay for those that CAN'T work. Paying for those that CHOOSE not to work is beyond reason. We need a change in government to increase the economy and allow those that CAN work to provide for themselves as well as the unfortunate. Resent policies have done little to increase the number of jobs available to those that CAN work.


----------



## sits in trees

why do all right wingers sound like disenfranchised lunatics who live in trailer parks?? why??


----------



## still searchin

ojogallegos said:


> Written by a true obummer/oblameya supporter. Why don't you tell us about all the good things obummer has done during the past four years. Oh, thats right nothing. Are we better off now than we were four years ago? Absolutely not! My next door neighbor would be an improvement over obummer. As far as BS goes you should be an expert if you have been listening to obummer/oblameya for the past four years. I don't think he has kept one promise or spoken the truth in the past four years. If he has, tell us when.


What politician does keep his word or tell the truth?


----------



## still searchin

Pete53 said:


> the united nations are really pushing for gun control, the people that are in the white house now want gun control .so if you want to vote for obama again," why not send me all your guns" these left wing democrats will take them if they can.this is a free country yet !Romney did win all debates ! and so did Ryan ! Period !


You really think they are gonna take ur guns?


----------



## Fury90flier

Pete53 said:


> ..!Romney did win all debates ! and so did Ryan ! Period !


No way Romney won the debates...don't you read Yahoo news? Lol.


----------



## 180 p&y

still searchin said:


> You really think they are gonna take ur guns?


i know they WANT to. question is can they? i wonder how many obama voters will stand there with their mouths hanging open when that knock on the door comes. . . . . . .


----------



## rhythmz

If Obama's policies and record are so stellar, why does he welcome the U.N. to be observers in our election, why does he remain silent at labor unions and the NAACP intimidating early voters at the polls, and why does he tell people to vote "out of revenge"...(let me guess, he meant something totally different like when he said "if you own a business, you didn't build that")!!!


----------



## jott1717

The whole context was there was roads, education, and etc that helped expand business providing people ways to have businesses. The NASA program alone has shaped the entire way that we do almost everything in business today. The point is without government help many people, "couldn't build that"! In the case of New York and the Eastern states torn apart by the hurricane, well how many people need to be bailed out by government to be back in business. If it wasnt for them they wouldnt be building jack squat in those states for some time.


----------



## Slackadjuster

jott1717 said:


> The whole context was there was roads, education, and etc that helped expand business providing people ways to have businesses. The NASA program alone has shaped the entire way that we do almost everything in business today. The point is without government help many people, "couldn't build that"! In the case of New York and the Eastern states torn apart by the hurricane, well how many people need to be bailed out by government to be back in business. If it wasnt for them they wouldnt be building jack squat in those states for some time.


This is only because the government takes the money from the state in the first place. If the money never left the states, it would be there for disaster relief. People are being FORCED to rely on Government. Once on the gov. teet, you never want off. Remember, the government has no money of its own. Just the money it steals from us each payday.


----------



## Arrowwood

I guess Romney won't be talking about abolishing FEMA this week.


----------



## casador1

twalk said:


> Wow , you must be listening to MSNBC news . You could write a book with all the lies Obama and his buddy Eric Holder tell . Wake up America !!!!!


Damn straight!!


----------



## 180 p&y

jott1717 said:


> The whole context was there was roads, education, and etc that helped expand business providing people ways to have businesses. The NASA program alone has shaped the entire way that we do almost everything in business today. The point is without government help many people, "couldn't build that"! In the case of New York and the Eastern states torn apart by the hurricane, well how many people need to be bailed out by government to be back in business. If it wasnt for them they wouldnt be building jack squat in those states for some time.


who exactly do you think paid for the roads and bridges??? the government??? let me enlighten you, the government doesn't have any money! they take my money and use it to build roads, bridges etc. NASA, my money. military, my money. public school, my money. welfare, my money. social security, my money. massive debt and inflation, the gov printing their own money that makes mine worth less/ worthless. oh and every place you see the words 'my money', if your a tax payer you can insert words 'your money'


----------



## rhythmz

Some folks love to forget that it is BUSINESS that creates the jobs that provide the income tax and the sales taxes as well as the income for others to buy homes and cars to create property tax revenue...so in fact, if you own a business...YOU DID BUILD THAT!!! Only a guy who has NEVER owned a business or been a CEO to say otherwise...PERIOD!!!


----------



## Arrowwood

Rich people put their money in a bank, the middle class spends it. Demand for products and services creates jobs. Corporations are turning record profits, yet they aren't hiring. Trickle down is voodoo economics.


----------



## 180 p&y

Arrowwood said:


> Rich people put their money in a bank, the middle class spends it. Demand for products and services creates jobs. Corporations are turning record profits, yet they aren't hiring. Trickle down is voodoo economics.


The 'rich' huh? I bet you can find someone that has less than you. Go find that person and give them the difference between your income and theirs. and I didn't say give them some either, make it even between you. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arrowwood

Yes, rich, wealthy, whatever you want to call it. Does the word offend you somehow? What is your point? The middle class drives the economy. 

Are you saying the wealthy shouldn't have to pay the same taxes as the rest of us?


----------



## bghunter777

I compiled an extensive list of positive things I could find that Obama has done for our country! see list below


----------



## Arrowwood

Is Obama responsible for all those short bows in the new Mathews catalog too?


----------



## 180 p&y

Arrowwood said:


> Yes, rich, wealthy, whatever you want to call it. Does the word offend you somehow? What is your point? The middle class drives the economy.
> 
> Are you saying the wealthy shouldn't have to pay the same taxes as the rest of us?


I'm not rich. I make about 40k a yr. I get a little tired of people saying the rich this or that. Business owners I know work a ton of hrs so I don't begrudge them. Yes I want everyone to pay taxes. 'Everyone' 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 180 p&y

Arrowwood said:


> Is Obama responsible for all those short bows in the new Mathews catalog too?


I don't think Obama is 'responsible' for anything. And he sure doesn't want to be held accountable either 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slackadjuster

Arrowwood said:


> Rich people put their money in a bank, the middle class spends it. Demand for products and services creates jobs. Corporations are turning record profits, yet they aren't hiring. Trickle down is voodoo economics.


Why would you hire someone with the uncertainty of this administration and its tax and spending policies? Where do "record profits" go to? How about the investors. My mutual funds are heavily invested in companies like these. I'm glad the companies are doing well. I'm middle class, and don't spend....I save.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

ftshooter said:


> I will take a Mormon over a muslim any day...and yes what good has obumer done ...


me too


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

click on the link in my signature, Ryan is a bowhunter, look for yourself!


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

try this
http://www.odproshops.com/


----------



## ftshooter

GO vote today ....For love of country let's get obumer out of there ...


----------



## Curve1

Well, we had a choice between BAD and TERRIBLE with the Demo and Repub candidates...looks like we got terrible again.

Maybe when the rest of the Constitution is left lying in shreds at the feet of our elite arrogant 2 party politicians...maybe America will wake up.

I have yet to see the evidence of any nation taxing themselves into prosperity...will NEVER happen.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

3Dblackncamo said:


> click on the link in my signature, Ryan is a bowhunter, look for yourself!


He should have plenty of time for hunting now.


----------



## justhunting

Arrowwood said:


> Rich people put their money in a bank, the middle class spends it. Demand for products and services creates jobs. Corporations are turning record profits, yet they aren't hiring. Trickle down is voodoo economics.


Thats funny. Of the several jobs I have had in my life I don't ever remember any of my bosses being poor or on welfare...


----------



## Bubba Dean

I can not and will not support a president(lower case on purpose) that wipes his ass on our flag and disrespects our military.


----------



## Altitude

After Obama win, U.S. backs new U.N. arms treaty talks
Wed, Nov 7 2012
By Louis Charbonneau
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/11/07/us-arms-treaty-un-idUSBRE8A627J20121107


UNITED NATIONS (Reuters) - Hours after U.S. President Barack Obama was re-elected, the United States backed a U.N. committee's call on Wednesday to renew debate over a draft international treaty to regulate the $70 billion global conventional arms trade.

U.N. delegates and gun control activists have complained that talks collapsed in July largely because Obama feared attacks from Republican rival Mitt Romney if his administration was seen as supporting the pact, a charge Washington denies.

The month-long talks at U.N. headquarters broke off after the United States - along with Russia and other major arms producers - said it had problems with the draft treaty and asked for more time.

But the U.N. General Assembly's disarmament committee moved quickly after Obama's win to approve a resolution calling for a new round of talks March 18-28. It passed with 157 votes in favor, none against and 18 abstentions.

U.N. diplomats said the vote had been expected before Tuesday's U.S. presidential election but was delayed due to Superstorm Sandy, which caused a three-day closure of the United Nations last week.

An official at the U.S. mission said Washington's objectives have not changed.

"We seek a treaty that contributes to international security by fighting illicit arms trafficking and proliferation, protects the sovereign right of states to conduct legitimate arms trade, and meets the concerns that we have been articulating throughout," the official said.

"We will not accept any treaty that infringes on the constitutional rights of our citizens to bear arms," he said.

U.S. officials have acknowledged privately that the treaty under discussion would have no effect on domestic gun sales and ownership because it would apply only to exports.

The main reason the arms trade talks are taking place at all is that the United States - the world's biggest arms trader accounting for more than 40 percent of global conventional arms transfers - reversed U.S. policy on the issue after Obama was first elected and decided in 2009 to support a treaty.

'MONTHS AWAY' FROM DEAL?

Countries that abstained included Russia, Saudi Arabia, Syria, Sudan, Belarus, Cuba and Iran. China, a major arms producer that has traditionally abstained, voted in favor.

Among the top six arms-exporting nations, Russia cast the only abstention. Britain, France and Germany joined China and the United States in support of the resolution.

The measure now goes to the 193-nation General Assembly for a formal vote. It is expected to pass.

The resolution said countries are "determined to build on the progress made to date towards the adoption of a strong, balanced and effective Arms Trade Treaty."

Jeff Abramson, director of Control Arms, a coalition of advocacy groups, urged states to agree on stringent provisions.

"In Syria, we have seen the death toll rise well over 30,000, with weapons and ammunition pouring in the country for months now," he said. "We need a treaty that will set tough rules to control the arms trade, that will save lives and truly make the world a better place."

Brian Wood of Amnesty International said: "After today's resounding vote, if the larger arms trading countries show real political will in the negotiations, we're only months away from securing a new global deal that has the potential to stop weapons reaching those who seriously abuse human rights."

The treaty would require states to make respecting human rights a criterion for allowing arms exports.

Britain's U.N. mission said on its Twitter feed it hoped that the March negotiations would yield the final text of a treaty. Such a pact would then need to be ratified by the individual signatories before it could enter into force.

The National Rifle Association, the powerful U.S. interest group, strongly opposes the arms treaty and had endorsed Romney.

The United States has denied it sought to delay negotiations for political reasons, saying it had genuine problems with the draft as written.


----------



## fresnohunter

Well looks like if the votes that Ron Paul got in Ohio, Florida and few other state were applied to Romney then Romney would have won. I understand people voting for their principles but sure would have been better having Romney than voting for Ron Paul and getting Obama.


----------

